# Contact silver + ammonium persulphate



## dyethor (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello,

I hope this is the right place. Ive soaked some contact silver in ammonium persulphate and the solution turned dark pink. I put some iron in afterwards and have what seems two precipitates. You can see one comming out of solution off onto the iron and the other as white/silver on the bottom.
Any ideas?












Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dyethor (Sep 3, 2016)

Normally I only get copper to precipitate out with the solution starting out green.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 3, 2016)

Are you just trying to make pretty colors? What on earth enticed you to use ammonium persulfate? What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## dyethor (Sep 3, 2016)

Just messing around, I had some laying around and wanted to see if it would work on refining.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dyethor (Sep 4, 2016)

Also to add I use this to strip out copper seemed to work before. I took the remaining silver after a few days. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## butcher (Sep 4, 2016)

I have heard of using ammonium persulphate as an etch for copper, but I personally would need to do a heck of a lot of studying before I would try it on silver, as silver and ammonium compound makes for several very explosive compounds some of which can explode on drying or in the sunlight or being touched with a feather. Contact points can contain many different metals so the colors of the solution is not a surprise (I would suspect metals like cobalt to give several pretty colors...). Having two different metals or more cementing on iron is also not a surprise.
I am with GSP on this, and would also have say I would not try experimenting willy nelly, especially with silver and ammonia or ammonium compounds it can just be too dangerous.


----------



## dyethor (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up. I will reconsider using it in the future for silver.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## butcher (Sep 4, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_of_chemicals


----------

